# Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt.



## Gast20140429 (7. Januar 2011)

Das Problem Lautet: 

Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt.
(Nvidia Windows Kernel Mode Driver)

Ich glaube dass die Kompatibilität oder Optimierung des Grafikkartentreibers für Win7 x64 nicht past. Aber ob das so ist und wie man das beheben kann, weis ich nicht.

Habe 185.85, 197.45, 257.21, 258.96, 260.99, alle Win7 x64 und WHQL.
Installiert und getestet mit SLI und ohne.


Auch diese Reg. Enderung habe ich Probiert, dass der Treiber keine Fehlermeldung bringt.
Das habe ich noch nicht unter Win7 x64 hingekriegt, soll aber zu ca. 80% helfen.
Es soll anscheinend bewirken dass Win. erst gar nicht den Treiber abstürzen läst oder resetet.
Was dazu für das der LCD keinen Schwarzen schluckauf mehr hat.


Habe dieses System.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700,
ASUS P5N-E SLI,
4GB OCZ Titanium XTC,
2X 250GB-WD, 2X 500GB-WD,
SLI 2x NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512 MB,
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity Gamer,
Hardware einzeln auf Fehler überprüft und ist in ordnung.
Mit Win7 x64 und allen aktuellen Updates.
Aktuelles Bios ist auch drauf.
Für die Hardware sind alle aktuellen Treiber inst.


Danke für eure Hilfe.


Da viele diese Problem haben, wäre es gut wenn das in der nächsten PCGH Ausgabe behandelt werden kann.


----------



## gamer-1 (7. Januar 2011)

Das Thema wird bereits diskutiert , schau mal hier vielleicht hilft dir das weiter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...allgemein/132553-anzeigetreiber-nvlddmkm.html


----------



## Gast20140429 (7. Januar 2011)

Danke, sehe ich mir gleich an.
Das (nvlddmkm.sys) Problem ist mir bekannt.
Jedoch ist das nicht mein Problem und auch nicht meine Fehler meldung.
Ich Glaube dass es ein anderes Problem ist.
Das zeigt auch die Recherche und der vergleich bei Google.
Bei mir handelt es sich nicht um einen Stopfehler, sondern um einen 2-4 Sek. Bleck Out des LCD´s.
Daher kann ich nichts mit den reichlich vorhandenen Infos über den Stopfehler (nvlddmkm.sys) anfangen.


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du dir die Beiträge im verlinkten Thread richtig durchlesen würdest, hättest Du gesehen das es durchaus mit der "nvlddmkm.sys" zusammenhängen kann. Denn: _The only visible artifact from the hang detection to the recovery* is a screen flicker*, which results from resetting some portions of the graphics stack, causing a screen redraw. *Some older Microsoft DirectX applications may render to a black screen at the end of this recovery*._ 

Bei mir hat es geholfen die "nvlddmkm.sys" auszutauschen. Bei anderen musste die Registry geändert werden. Bei einigen musste beides gemacht werden, und bei einigen wenigen half weder das eine noch das andere. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## gamer-1 (8. Januar 2011)

Naja die "Symptome" haben ein weites Spektrum , sie reichen vom sporadischen aufhängen des Bildschirms bis hin zum Bluescreen

weitere:

-Streifen beim Start des Computers im Willkommensbildschirm
-sporadisches/r Standbild/Bluescreen
-Bildschirm wird 2-3 Sekunden schwarz und liefert einem dann die Fehlermeldung  "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt."


----------



## Gast20140429 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich werde denn austausch der nvlddmkm.sys jetzt vornehmen.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich unter Win7 x64 die Reg. Enderung vornehme. Finden-Öffnen-Endern-Welche Werte eintragen-Abspeichern.
Währe nett wenn ich für Win7 x64 eine Kurzanleitung bekomme oder einen Link.


----------



## Gast20140429 (9. Januar 2011)

Die Datei auszutauschen hat nichts gebracht.
Nächster schritt währe die Reg. zu endern.


----------



## Hardztyl3r (9. Januar 2011)

Könnte ja auch ein defekt der Karte sein, hast du die Temps mal überwacht.
Ich hatte das mal das die Graka so groß war das sie die Northbridge bedeckt hat und diese dadurch überhitzt ist war das gleiche Fehlerbild wie bei dir, hab dann einfach nen Lüfter in die richtung pusten lassen und dann ging es wieder.


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Januar 2011)

graho schrieb:


> Ich werde denn austausch der nvlddmkm.sys jetzt vornehmen.
> Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich unter Win7 x64 die Reg. Enderung vornehme. Finden-Öffnen-Endern-Welche Werte eintragen-Abspeichern.
> *Währe nett wenn ich für Win7 x64 eine Kurzanleitung bekomme oder einen Link*.


 
Oben steht doch, dass es schon einen Thread zu diesem Thema gibt. Und oh Wunder..... *dort existiert auch eine Anleitung, wie man die Registry ändert. Wenns die Zeit zulässt, schau mal bitte hier* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...2553-anzeigetreiber-nvlddmkm.html#post2530433 rein. 
Ich frag mich, wozu es überhaupt eine SuFu gibt.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Gast20140429 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich Danke dier das du mich auf den Beitrag hinweist. Aber mein Englisch ist nicht das beste und ich kann nicht aus dem Beitrag raus lesen, wie ich die Reg. datei aufrufe oder finde. Dann ist die frag wie ich die Datei enderre. Über denn TXT.-Editor oder Reg.-Editor. Were net wenn du mir damit Helfen kannst denn ich habe die Probleme sat.


----------



## grue (14. Januar 2011)

@graho: Da deine Rechtschreibung durchaus den Schluß zuläßt, daß Deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist: Der von ThoR65 verlinkte Beitrag ist in Deutsch und beschreibt eindeutig, was zu tun ist. Allerdings geht ThoR65 in seinem Beitrag davon aus, daß der Leser weiß, wie man den Registrierungseditor benutzt.

Da du offensichtlich noch nie mit dem Registrierungseditor gearbeitet hast und, sorry, offenbar keine Ahnung davon hast, stellt sich die Frage, ob du das nicht besser jemandem überläßt, der weiß, was er da tut. Wenn man beim Ändern der Registry einen Fehler macht, kann das unvorhersehbare Folgen haben.

Falls du es selbst versuchen willst: Klicke auf Start -> Ausführen. Gib regedit ein und drücke Enter. Der Registrierunsgeditor öffnet sich. Folge den Anweisungen aus dem verlinkten Beitrag.


----------

